# [gelöst]eselect ruby set

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect ruby list

Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby18 (with Rubygems) *

  [2]   ruby19 (with Rubygems)

  [3]   ruby20 (with Rubygems)
```

Was ist den z .Z. stabil/ aktuell?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Dec 20, 2013 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was ist den z .Z. stabil/ aktuell?

 

Stabil dürften wohl alle sein und Aktualität ist in solchen Sachen scheinbar ziemlich subjektiv.

PS: Ich persönlich finde solche versionitis einfach nur bescheuert.

Python ist auch so ein Fall, seit Jahren ist man gezwungen mehrere Versionen zu installieren und sich bei fast jedem Update auch noch damit herumzuschlagen. Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen warum die Devs (damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Gentoo-Devs) sich nicht vorher Gedanken darüber machen konnten damit sowas auf Benutzerebene gar nicht erst nötig wird...

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Was ist den z .Z. stabil/ aktuell? 
> 
> Stabil dürften wohl alle sein und Aktualität ist in solchen Sachen scheinbar ziemlich subjektiv.

 Das hoffe ich sehr:

```
 ~ $ eselect ruby list

Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby20 (with Rubygems) *
```

  :Very Happy: 

Ich hab mit ruby so gut wie nix am Hut, also habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal 'RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20"' in meine make.conf geschrieben, Daumen gedrückt, und den (alten?) Krempel nach einem world update rausgeworfen.

Toi toi toi, bislang ist mir noch nichts um die Ohren geflogen.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> PS: Ich persönlich finde solche versionitis einfach nur bescheuert.
> 
> Python ist auch so ein Fall, seit Jahren ist man gezwungen mehrere Versionen zu installieren und sich bei fast jedem Update auch noch damit herumzuschlagen. Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen warum die Devs (damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Gentoo-Devs) sich nicht vorher Gedanken darüber machen konnten damit sowas auf Benutzerebene gar nicht erst nötig wird...

 

Ist doch beim kernel das selbe: Neuere Versionen bieten neue Features, für eher koservative Kunden (-> Distributionen) gibt es für bestimmte alte Versionen weiterhin Support. -> mehrere Versionen werden parallel gepflegt.

Jetzt ist Python kein Kernel sondern eine Programmiersprache, und da macht es ab und an auch Sinn, die Sprachfeatures aus/umzubauen. Macht ja C und C++ auch - die werden aber kompiliert, und da kann man Kompatibilität zu verschiedenen Standards leichter einbauen. So wie ich das bei ruby-2.0 und neueren python3 verstanden habe, hatten die Änderungen durchwegs Einfluss auf die Internals, somit gibt es am Ende performanteren Code.

----------

## mrueg

Ruby-1.8 ist deprecated und wir sind aktuell dabei es aus dem Tree zu entfernen.

Ruby-2.0 wird noch nicht von allen Paketen unterstützt.

Im Moment ist Ruby-1.9 die beste Wahl. 

Aktuell sind im Profil für alle Ruby-Pakete Ruby 1.8 + Ruby 1.9 aktiviert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

## flammenflitzer

Seit heute möchte portage, das ich volgendes in die package.use eintrage

```
>=dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6 ruby_targets_ruby20

>=dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.0 ruby_targets_ruby20

>=dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.2 ruby_targets_ruby20

>=dev-ruby/json-1.7.7 ruby_targets_ruby20

dev-ruby/racc ruby_targets_ruby20
```

----------

